# Micro Jig Splitter or home made?



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

I was given a Dewalt DW744 by my gracious brother-in-law but it does not have any safety features at all. Being a new woodworker I literally haven't even used it because I am just not comfortable running boards through there without some features in place to help keep the operation safe. I am going to make a zero clearance insert and was considering buying the micro jig splitter system but then I watched a Shop Notes video on making your own insert and they simply used a sized piece of scrap with a taper as a splitter.

Is it worth paying the $40 for the micro jig system or should I use that cash to get some more clamps and make my own?

Thanks!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the micro jig and believe me, it is way over priced. Some of the little nubs that stick into the insert broke off fairly soon after I bought it and you have to buy the whole kit to replace it. You have to remove it every time you need to cut dados and that is where the wear comes in, pulling the jig out for dados and then pushing it back in for normal cuts. The nubs then weaken and break off. If they sold replacement splitters w/o the drilling jig for a buck or two it would be well worth it because they do work. When I transitioned to thin kerf blades I opted to make my own, easy to make cost me about $ .10 worth of wood. Here is a picture.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Make your own and spend the savings on a good blade.


----------



## CHW (Jul 10, 2012)

That is where I was starting to lean…make my own and get a new blade since the dewalt blade in the saw has seen some solid wear and tear. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi RDR,

I used a DW744 for professional kitchen installing and went on to use it to make some cabinets and tables. I even used it with a dado set which is not possible with most portable saws.

With the right blade(s) (thin kerf), and getting the blade and fence aligned, you should be able to do most of what you want.

I'm going to go a step further and suggest you make more than one zero clearance insert. The closer to the blade the splitter is, the better. I would make a ZCI w/splitter for 3/4" cuts and another for thicker cuts, which will requre the splitter to be further back in the kerf.

Good luck with the saw and remember to protect your eyes AND ears…those universal motors are LOUD.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 27, 2012)

Seriously, the replacement Micro Jig inserts are only $8.95 so make a number of different ZCIs and keep the splitters permanently installed.

Not difficult to work out.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have two sets of Micro Jig splitters.. regular kerf and thin kerf. I like the accuracy and convenience of them. The somewhat hefty price is more for the jig to drill the holes accurately than for the inserts themselves.

That being said, I think you will be just as safe with a homemade version. It will just take a little more work and fine-tuning on your part.


----------

